# DIY Betta Project



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Free Bettas all you pay is postage and for a heat pack-$12 total. Can ship multiple fish at that rate. See classified for more info or P.M. me.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I still have many fish available. I have a ton of nice females if you want a group for a community tank PHOTOS IN THE HENNINGC GALLERY. ALL AVAILABLE FISH ARE SIBLINGS OR THE NEXT GENERATION OF THE SAME.


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

I may be interested in a couple of females. What kind are they, how big are they, and what colors do you have?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

They are four months old blue, blue / purple, pink, pink with colored fins, greenish, blue butterfly and molted pink / blue PM me with your email and I'll send some photos


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The DIY Betta Project sent out multiple fish this week and we still have some super nice fish available. If you have fish friends or are a member of an aquarium society I would be happy to supply your group. Here again shipping only.

I have some white, black and blue molted Dragons just spawned this week. These will be show quality and they are free! If you are coming to or through St. Louis I'll personally deliver them to you as well.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would be interested in seeing some pics of the dragons. I need a couple females, Ive a red dragon male, and then a marble male. These are plakats.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I've got a few dragons, but they are in an experimental phase using a new color pattern and the line is not yet stable. I do know a breeder who has awesome dragons reasonable if you PM me I'll flip you his email.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

OK, folks I have a few males and some really nice breeding ready females still available. I need these guys out of here as I have a mega spawn of dragon Bettas coming up fast. I also have 2 other spawns incoming.

I have some copper / and blue females with white tipped pectorial fins that look like pom-poms. Very cool looking.


----------

